
Apple says no to app that detects net neutrality violations - artsandsci
https://boingboing.net/2018/01/18/apple-says-no-to-app-that-dete.html
======
TokyoKid
Apple says no to just about every app.

This app seems to offer low functionality. The way around this is to add more
features, the re-submit. I've been through the process before, sometimes what
you add doesn't have to be much.

